# Why are igloos translucent



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Other than so we can be delighted with watching our little fellas sleeping, of course 
And I was wondering if it was okay for the hedgehog, or if they would prefer a darker place to sleep. Right now I am in a shopping spree, so I might as well buy one


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

vasogoma said:


> Other than so we can be delighted with watching our little fellas sleeping, of course
> And I was wondering if it was okay for the hedgehog, or if they would prefer a darker place to sleep. Right now I am in a shopping spree, so I might as well buy one


I love the igloos, if its too bright for him, you could always buy an igloo cover for Nikki at Quills N' Things  although shipping may be expensive


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just to watch them. By the time my hedgehog gets cuddled up, she can't see anything anyway.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Perfect! Gonna buy one then  Thanks a lot!


----------

